

GitHub Repository Collaboration Network - coyotebush
http://coyotebush.github.io/github-network-analysis/

======
icco
Pretty neat paper linked from the bottom
([https://github.com/coyotebush/github-network-
analysis/raw/ma...](https://github.com/coyotebush/github-network-
analysis/raw/master/github.pdf)), it would be neat to see how the correlations
changed if you tweaked some of the constants.

~~~
coyotebush
Analyzing a larger dataset would be neat indeed, though somewhat more
challenging. Especially for the layout algorithm to produce something nice in
a reasonable amount of time.

There are ~11k repos with >= 100 stars, compared to the 825 I had here (fewer
after filtering for the giant component).

~~~
icco
Fair, I'd say you might just want to have a searchable db of relationships
instead of the visualization (or maybe do something google-maps-esque, where
as you zoom you load relationships that you can see...).

------
gingerlime
Wow this looks awesome.

I wish I could search for other repositories not on the graph already to
discover other related open source projects.

------
drorweiss
So Twitter Bootstrap is the king of github...

~~~
coyotebush
<https://github.com/popular/starred>

------
rane
Can't help it, reminds me of EVE Online.

------
ivanist
I wonder how much BigQuery quota did you use while testing this stuff?

~~~
coyotebush
Heh, nearly 80GB... and that's with mostly testing out the queries on the
smaller publicdata:samples.github_timeline dataset.

------
Decent
Really wish I could zoom in to take a closer look at specific links.

~~~
coyotebush
Scroll to zoom. Sorry that's not noted anywhere.

~~~
cachvico
Doesn't seem usable with a Magic Mouse - scrolling is way too sensitive.

------
skylan_q
Been waiting to see this for a while...

------
zekenie
what is x and y? what is the color?

~~~
Laremere
I /think/ color is the language it's programed in. A key would be really
handy.

~~~
coyotebush
Yeah, per the footer, color is the primary programming language as identified
by GitHub. A key felt like a bit too much clutter; you can always click on a
repository to open its page and note the language listed.

